# Apeks 1000m diver.



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Long shot but anybody got a Apeks 1000m divers watch they're wanting rid of? Might go for a 500m one if the price is right.

Cheers.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

No longer needed, something else on its way :yes:


----------

